# Surge Tank. Why?



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen several pics of the surge tank mod but I just wondered what this does for the TT. Does it just prevent your pump from working so hard?

Just curious.
Marc


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It keeps your pump from running so often. My pump is set to 45 psi and it would run any time you turn on a faucet or flush the toilet. With the storage tank I have 2 gallons at 45 psi and I can run the faucet for almost 1 minute befor the pump turns on. This way when I make coffee in the morning I do not wake up the DW with the water pump. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think CamperAndy (and others) have a 5 gallon tank. That thing must go forever before it has to fill the tank with pressure.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It adds storage and prevents short cycling of the pump. The pump runs longer when it is called for but it is also quieter.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, for running without the pump on.







We shut off the pump when the kids go to bed. That way we have enough water for brushing teeth and a couple quick flushes before we go to bed. The 2 gallon tanks will suffice for that. For heavier use, the 5 gallon would probably be great. BTW, the tanks hold about 1/2 their capacity in water, so the 2 gallon tank holds ~1 gallon of water.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

How do you winterize the surge tank? Do you bypass it or do you need to fill it up with anti freeze?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> How do you winterize the surge tank? Do you bypass it or do you need to fill it up with anti freeze?


I put a shutoff on the line to my surge tank. I released water pressure (which drains it), shutoff the line, and then unscrewed it. That left it dry and separated.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Are these tanks the same ones that Home Depot sells to put in line with your water heater? They are code required here.
Or are they a different type of accumulator tank? They look the same.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> Are these tanks the same ones that Home Depot sells to put in line with your water heater? They are code required here.
> Or are they a different type of accumulator tank? They look the same.


Same!!!! about $40.00


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You want a tank for potable water. As for your code, its for themal expansion. When the water heater is on heating up the water it will expand and raise the pressure of the water in your pipes to the point that it could trip the T&P valve on the water heater. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> How do you winterize the surge tank? Do you bypass it or do you need to fill it up with anti freeze?


Nothing extra required. Even if it was full of water (actually 1/2 to 2/3 full) and you had an isolation valve that you closed on it, the expanding ice would just push the diaphragm a little more.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rip said:


> Are these tanks the same ones that Home Depot sells to put in line with your water heater? They are code required here.
> Or are they a different type of accumulator tank? They look the same.


Same!!!! about $40.00








[/quote]

I'm going to do this mod this summer for sure!!!


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the input. One other question. Do you have to fill the tank up with air? I know on my expansion tank it had a schrader valve for air, and I think they recommended 50#? If so do you guys have to fill it up often or does the water pressure keep things tight?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need to charge the bladder to about 2-3 psi below the "ON" pressure switch. You will need to play with it until you get it charged correctly or get a gauge on the system.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You need to charge the bladder to about 2-3 psi below the "ON" pressure switch. You will need to play with it until you get it charged correctly or get a gauge on the system.


Do you have the actual parts list from when you installed your tank? I've looked at your pictures, but I seem to think this is going to be a "3 tripper" projects. Meaning I have to take 3 trips to Lowes to complete.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You need to charge the bladder to about 2-3 psi below the "ON" pressure switch. You will need to play with it until you get it charged correctly or get a gauge on the system.


Do you have the actual parts list from when you installed your tank? I've looked at your pictures, but I seem to think this is going to be a "3 tripper" projects. Meaning I have to take 3 trips to Lowes to complete.
[/quote]

Not too many parts really. Yo can see everything in the picture below.
Tank
Straps and loops to hold the tank down
1/2" pipe nipple
1/2" brass elbow
1/2" npt to 3/8" barbed fitting
3/8" barbed Tee
bag of 3/8" hose clamps


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi ho..Hi ho...it's off to Lowes I go..


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

With the surge tank we can turn off the pump at night when dry camping and still have enough water for several flushes at night. Also, when traveling we don't have to run the pump so often for pit stops.

As others have said, it definitely keeps the pump from cycling on and off for a cupful of water.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

just read this thread,and was woundering where do you plumb this tank in the system?just after the pump,before the hot water heater,after the water heater etc?i would like to do this mod also.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

prankster said:


> just read this thread,and was woundering where do you plumb this tank in the system?just after the pump,before the hot water heater,after the water heater etc?i would like to do this mod also.


Anywhere in the cold water line before the water heater. If it is plumbed in after the water heater you will only have hot water in the tank. James


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks


----------

